# Late report from 9/2-9/3---huge wahoo



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Not a real long report but I'll give the main details. 

Went offshore with a customer of ours on his 335 Pursuit along with his dad and close family friend. Hit some bottom spots around yellow gravel and got some nice beeliners, scamp and a 50lb AJ. Hooked a big Sandbar Shark too that beat his dad up pretty good.

Ran south to the Spur for some swording. 8 boats out. Chatted with 4 different guys and only heard of 1 sword caught, which seems the complete opposite of the night before. Got 2 Blackfin Tuna. Trolled at sunup and headed North to the pocket of cobalt north of the Squiggles. 

Hooked a 400-450lb Blue Marlin 3 times. Teased it up and fed it all 3 times and just couldn't keep a hook in there. Fish kept coming back. Got the Wahoo of a lifetime at the spur. Weighed 102lbs back at the dock, 77 inches. If she had a little more girth to her she would've pushed 110lbs or so. Was very excited to deck a 'Hoo over the century mark.

Water at he Spur was nice blue/green and got worse than a whole lot better north of the squiggles. Weedline formed about 15 miles NE of the Spur. Lots of bait on it as well.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Hoss! Congrats, everyone in the country would hear me hollaring if I caught one over 100#


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

A hole, I'd love to stick that log...Nice fish Chris!


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Awesome hoo, congratulations!


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

Damn Chris, what a fish man..


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Awesome fish Chris! Def. a once in a life time fish! If it's ok to ask, what did he/she eat?

Robert


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Damn that's a good one


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice hoo!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Beautiful fish Chris. You da man!!! Congratulations.


----------



## Team REEL TIGHT (Jun 5, 2012)

Damn man nice fish to bad it wasn't a tourney.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Team REEL TIGHT said:


> Damn man nice fish to bad it wasn't a tourney.


I wouldn't have caught him if I was in a tourney. Unless the winning fish was 102.2 or some ridiculously close number. I have a history of bringing wahoo in to tournaments that are only a few tenths of a pound shy of the 1st or 2nd place mark. As long as I'm consistent, I will never win 1st place on a Wahoo!


----------



## Team REEL TIGHT (Jun 5, 2012)

Well if u ever need someone to help you gaff another big boy like that let me know. I always gotta money to put in on gas and bait.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

When you told me about it yesterday at the store I was hoping you had a picture to post .. Nice


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I wish I had a pic of the Blue but she must have a bill and mouth made of titanium. Hooks are apparently useless on that one.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Good one Chris, Congrats!


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

nice report and wahoo !! Great trip!!


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

very nice hoo Chris that is a stud!!!congrats.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Damn Chris what a HOO!! Congrats!!


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

congrats


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

Dang..yellow gravel to the spur to the squiggles. You all went on a tour. Nice fish for sure. I have never broken the 100lb mark.


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Outstanding fish Chris!


----------



## team_A_II (Mar 31, 2009)

Chris V said:


> Not a real long report but I'll give the main details.
> 
> Chatted with 4 different guys and only heard of 1 sword caught, which seems the complete opposite of the night before.


That's because we weren't out there Sunday night also .... ha!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

That's alot of hoo!!!! CONGRATS GUYS!!!!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

team_A_II said:


> That's because we weren't out there Sunday night also .... ha!


WOW! I'm gonna have to start wearing my waders around here


----------



## team_A_II (Mar 31, 2009)

Chris V said:


> WOW! I'm gonna have to start wearing my waders around here


Hahaha thanks for the laugh Chris.... SICK hoo by the way


----------



## 4wahoo850 (Jul 16, 2012)

Very nice post sir. Congrats on the stud muffin hoo. Cant wait to get back out there.:thumbup:


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

VERY nice! Congrats!!


----------



## captbuckhall (Oct 18, 2007)

nice job!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

very nice hoo and report. congrats.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

A Wahoo over 100 lbs is in a class of their own! Great post Chris.


----------

